
In its insatiable pursuit of power Silicon Valley is fuelling the climate crisis - pujjad
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/oct/10/power-silicon-valley-climate-crisis-big-tech-profitable
======
thissssounds
This article sounds like someone has an axe to grind. Blaming extremism on a
handful of companies sounds awfully convenient and completely ignores the
motivation for extremism in the first place. Next they blame transportation
companies for making it too convenient to travel. Those things are just the
result of governments pampering to capitalism. Customers want a service and
then a company (or a radicalized activist) provides it. The problem is that
governments let themselves get manipulated by large corporations and the
wealthy instead of listening to the rest of the population. The end result is
an environment in which companies are allowed to engage in destructive
behavior.

